# Proyecto con protocolo X10



## nena029 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola!

Resulta que mi proyecto de grado lo estoy realizando sobre domotica utilizando el protocolo x10, lo que intento hacer son unos tomas con x10, quisiera que por favor me colaboren con todo la información que tengan al respecto, tales como que fuente de poder se debe utilizar, emisor y receptor, etc.


----------



## senadi (Jul 9, 2008)

hola nena dejame decirte que yo tambien estoy trabajando en esa clase de proyectos actualmente y traduje un archivo que descargue en mirochip cualquier cosa hay te lo paso pues si te sirve de algo eso espero  de todos modos si tus bases son buenas sera facil chau

si puedes averiguar algo sobre esto o ya terminaste  el proyecto te pido que me ayudes chau la verdad no tengo casi bases en electronica digital cualquier ayuda gracias

bueno trate de enviar el archivo pero es muy grande si me das el cooreo te lo paso


----------

